# Halloween Asylum 50% Off all Props, Masks & Costumes



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Starting tonight at midnight (eastern time), Halloween Asylum's props, masks, costumes, makeup, and accessories are 50% OFF.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Thank you, Nancy!!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks soooooooooooooo very much !! I was able to take advantage of your 50% off sale and can't thank you enough !!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was able to buy the Enigma mask I thought would be perfect for my carnival (tatoo man) plus another great mask. So glad I saw the notice last night and was up late for the best selection. i've noticed a number of items have already sold out. Run people Run. Some very nice items available. Thanks Nancy!


----------



## badmonkey (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks, Nancy! Placed an order this morning.....then I placed another after browsing some more!! LOL!

Halloween Asylum ROCKS!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Thanks guys! Glad you could find some good deals. And Ghost of Spookie - that Enigma mask is wicked cool. I'm pretty certain it was made right at Distortions in Colorado - super nice quality. You'll love it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Can't wait til it arrives Nancy. I remember seeing Enigma for the first time on an X-Files episode many years ago now and always found him fascinating. It will be cool to have this mask as part of my carnival. I've been watching Distortions on that Travel Channel TV show, _Making Monsters_, and enjoying their work. You always get some great masks in stock.

I'm also excited about the pig head as well BTW. I really love your videos of the masks and in fact the video of it made me pull the trigger. Liked the way they treated the whole head.


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

I just got a Zagone moving mouth mask. I love that company.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

UPS was just here as scheduled and I absolutely love both of my masks Nancy!!! So excited to use them for halloween prop projects. Enigma is ultra cool! He has great baby blue eyes. I keep staring at all the detail work on him. He will be _so_ perfect for my carnival. 

The Don Post pig head fits my bill equally as well. A realistic pig head chopped off, perfect for a pig roast platter or something else....other heads I've seen were either too cartoony or would require some extra labor to make them work and he's perfect right out of the box and I can add glowing eyes if I decide. 

You always manage to purchase a great selection of masks each year. Thanks so much. I feel like I got a Christmas present today that I can't wait to play with.

BTW the packaging was very sturdy and each mask was stuffed with paper so it arrived like a 3D head, not collasped and folded. You guys are great.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Thanks and I'm glad to hear you really liked the masks. I really like the Enigma mask myself. We continue to fine tune our product selection so that we only offer the coolest, high quality items. We originally thought we should offer a wider range of merchandise at all price points so that we'd have things everyone can afford, but sometimes the lower priced items also mean lower quality. So our plan going forward into 2013 is to eliminate more items that can be found at your average store and focus more on the unique items available to us. We always want people to feel like you do when you open the box and have it be just what they wanted.

Thanks again for your order!


----------

